# Any Genius software users willing to network



## nikmpayne (Apr 18, 2016)

New to anesthesia billing and have a provider on Genius software. Any billers out there willing to network so I can bounce some questions off of?

Thanks!


----------



## dbrowne1129 (May 2, 2016)

*Genius*

I am new as well and am setting up a tutorial on how to use the software since I have never used it before.  I would be willing to network once I am up an running.   My email is diane@guardiananesthesiaservices.com.  Feel free to contact me.


----------



## nikmpayne (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for networking. I will be sending you an email.


----------



## drmalhotra (May 18, 2022)

Trying to find how to log into the genius software with my aapc id and pw. I guess im not a genius and will need help


----------



## Ksolomon (May 21, 2022)

drmalhotra said:


> Trying to find how to log into the genius software with my aapc id and pw. I guess im not a genius and will need help


I’m having the same problem. Did you figure it out?


----------



## geoleson (Jun 29, 2022)

How do you get into genius


----------

